# low carb snacks



## hopingandwinning (Nov 27, 2017)

So although I'm not a diabetic, due to my risk factors (immediate family and ethnic factor) I am far more aware of what I eat than before and have decided to reduce my carb intake.
For ages, I simply assumed that if I didn't take sugary items (chocolate, biscuits, candy etc.) then that was fine. What I didn't realise is that your carb intake matters as well. I have been eating jasmine white rice, white pasta etc. for years without really realising these are full of carbs (maybe I knew but just didn't assume it was that bad because they're not sweet, per se).

Anyway I have some questions about the following snack items which I currently have but look to increase as they are low in carbs -
*Green tea / Black tea and other herbal* - as mentioned before have zero effect on blood sugar and have other health benefits.
*Coffee with a small dash of milk* - are there some coffees which are higher in carbs?
*Popcorn* - my favourite snack! However I have noticed some types have more carbs?
*Nuts - Almonds* - smoked or plain? *Pistachios* - love these but can be high in carbs?
*Wholewheat / wholegrain salt/pepper biscuits* - these are great but how many would you limit yourself to? Ones I'm having are around 11g of carb each biscuit

Any other low carb, reasonably tasty snack items you would recommend?   I'm just learning that many of you go through a day having no more than 70g of carbs, some of you have as little as 20-30g! To me, that seems unreal! So are there are foods that have almost zero carbs or something?  I mean, what do you eat to keep your level below 20g!?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2017)

I adore Seafood. Very few carbs in Mussels, Prawns, Crab or oily Fish. Enjoy


----------



## khskel (Nov 27, 2017)

Coffee with a dash of milk is virtually carb free although some people find the caffeine raises their levels. 
Cheese is a good carb free snack as is most meat. A few nuts such as walnuts would be ok too.


----------



## Robin (Nov 28, 2017)

I would be miserable without chocolate, so I eat a couple of squares of 85% or 90% dark every day. An acquired taste, but very low in carbs.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 28, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I adore Seafood. Very few carbs in Mussels, Prawns, Crab or oily Fish. Enjoy


Snap Hobie Could eat it all day  every day.


----------



## Browser (Nov 28, 2017)

I really miss potato crisps but I can tolerate Quavers. 10 carbs per packet and fortunately easy on the old BG for me. Olives if you like them are good to snack on.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2017)

Browser said:


> I really miss potato crisps but I can tolerate Quavers. 10 carbs per packet and fortunately easy on the old BG for me. Olives if you like them are good to snack on.


Seaweed Crisps are very low in carbs Browser.


----------



## Browser (Nov 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> I would be miserable without chocolate, so I eat a couple of squares of 85% or 90% dark every day. An acquired taste, but very low in carbs.



Same here. Lindt 90% is lovely but quite costly at over £2. Aldi’s Moser-Roth 85% is very nice and quite good value at around £1.35. I’ve also tried Tesco’s 85% Ivory Coast and Equadorian which is not quite as nice but great value at £1. This dark chocolate is lovely with a good cup of coffee.


----------



## Browser (Nov 28, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Seaweed Crisps are very low in carbs Browser.



I’ve tried Seaweed thins and while they tasted quite nice, I found them a bit light and unfulfilling. I think I’ll have a search for other seaweed products.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 28, 2017)

I try to eat low carb, I say try but as I''m not a huge fan of meat and my daughter is vegan it's hard to avoid carbs.  I do find that any homemade meal that includes carbs is much kinder on my blood sugar than a ready meal that might say on packaging it's lowish carb - say a prepacked  curry (no rice) that says about 35g per serving - I would expect to be about 8 after eating.  A homemade curry or even a restaurant made one I will be in low 7s.  Might not sound much of a difference but I try to keep my BG steady with not too many peaks.  

Saying that today only lunch available that I would eat was vegetable lasagne, which was freshly made in house, and 2 hours later 9.9!!  I was not happy as I hadn't even eaten all the lasagne sheets.  However 2 hours later after an hour of Pilates back down to 4.9.  I don't like to rollercoaster too much.

I snack on peanuts, I like peanuts, their carb is not too high and they don't impact my BG.  I like olives and cheese too and have recently discovered smoked diary free cheese which is a bit higher in carbs but I like it has no diary.

I work in an office where there is always a tin of chocolates.  I know I can eat one so I do but I know it can just be one!!  Today's treat was fudge!!

I only drink water, tea and wine - all okay on my BG.


----------



## Beck S (Dec 4, 2017)

Browser said:


> I really miss potato crisps but I can tolerate Quavers. 10 carbs per packet and fortunately easy on the old BG for me. Olives if you like them are good to snack on.


I am the same with Wotsits, they're 9.3g per bag and I loved those anyway.

I find looking at portion sizes helps me a lot more - I'm making sure now that I don't eat more than the recommended portion sizes even as I steer clear of white carbs.

If I'm looking for a snack, I look for things with 10g of carbs at a maximum.  Nature Valley Protein bars are really nice, some bags of flavoured popcorn is also good (although not sweet flavours), unsalted nuts are good in small portions.  And then I have the occasional lindor, just to satisfy my sweet tooth.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2017)

A stick of Celery, Sweet peppers  Cucumber


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2017)

Pork Scratchings!  Almonds are OK, I tend to have some Walnuts to snack on.

Some of the Nairns oat biscuits are about 6g carb each.  If you combine that with a slice of cheese, like a good Stilton - the carbs should be slowed nicely.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 24, 2017)

Beware pork scratchings broke my tooth and ended up with a hefty dental bill.


----------



## Flakie (Dec 24, 2017)

Tuc crackers are my downfall and what I fall back on if desperate! 2.7g carb in each one. Could eat the whole pack though so have to be disciplined!


----------



## megga (Jan 4, 2018)

I like a large flat mushroom, scoop the middle out, put in a small dollop of cream cheese in with some chopped spring onion, low fat cheese on top, bake it, the onion and soft cheese sort of fuse, the low fat cheese goes hard. in fact, I just had one for lunch.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 4, 2018)

Small avocados or half's (although wrap the remaining half well to stop it going brown)


----------

